# shipping cows



## miron28 (Sep 14, 2009)

how far could i ship a day old calf or a full grown cow before it would get shipping fever?


----------



## jhm47 (Sep 14, 2009)

Actually, shipping fever is a name for a large number of respiratory diseases that usually don't affect cattle till they are taken to a sale barn, or some other facility where there are diseases that the cattle aren't resistant to.  Couple that with the stress of handling, being penned with unfamiliar cattle, and a change in diet and water, presto, you've got shipping fever.  This can happen by just hauling the cattle a few miles, or across country.  It usually happens when calves are sold, weaned, and hauled to market in a short time.  Larger cattle are much more resistant than younger ones.  

You can vaccinate for many of the pneumonias and respiratory infections that make up the shipping fever complex.


----------



## miron28 (Sep 14, 2009)

so if i was to ship a couple of month old bulls from Michigan to north Carolina do you think they would make it?


----------



## jhm47 (Sep 14, 2009)

That's impossible to say without much more information.  Their age is definitely against them, but if they are healthy, and fed their regular feed/milk, it would be much less stressful for them.  If they are kept in an enclosed trailer or truck to minimize their exposure to outside pathogens, that would also help a lot.  At one month of age, vaccination would do litle good.  They would need to be at least 3 months old to develop full immunity.

Aren't there bull calves closer to you than Michigan?


----------



## miron28 (Sep 14, 2009)

well my family has a dairy farm up there and they said i could have all of them if i would come and get them. because they can't get rid of them. they used to take them to the sale but now it cost them to do that cause the price of calves have gone to just about nothing. so in stead of shooting them. i offered to take them.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Sep 14, 2009)

Do you have a trailer to haul them?
If I were doing this, I'd take a well bedded trailer.  Most cattle haulers pack the animals tightly so they can support each other by leaning against each other and it also minimizes sway in the trailer. 
BTW.. have you ever driven a loaded cattle trailer? It is *DIFFERENT* and you can break legs with sudden stops!

You would need to stop every 6 hours or so to check on them, water them, let them relax a bit.
Basically you baby them through the trip. The healthier they are, the more you take care of them , the better their chances of weathering the trip just fine.

Now, will it pay you to get them for nothing considering the price of deisel fuel?


----------



## jhm47 (Sep 14, 2009)

Not only diesel fuel, but month old calves will still need milk replacer or milk of some kind.  Add in a lot of grain, hay, vet expenses, and the time you will spend on feeding them and likely doctoring them---well, I'd advise you to think about getting a second job to support them.  The cattle business can be brutal, and it's really hard to make any $ at it, even when you've done it all your life.  The margins are very slim, and the expenses are high.  However, it is a great way to get safe, delicious meat or milk, depending on whether you get bulls or heifers.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Sep 15, 2009)

aw, c'mon jhm, you sound so discouraging!
Actually, those who have done it ... and done it well... all their lives make it look easy.  It's NOT.  It's constant attention to detail and not skimping on feed. Otherwise, baby cows die easily or don't grow well.
Also, what breed are you talking about, miron? If it's month old Hosteins you have a better chance than month old Jerseys.  If it's Brown Swiss, just leave them where they are. Swiss don't deal with change well.

I'd say the only way to make money on these boys is to grow your own feed-- grain especially.


----------



## miron28 (Sep 15, 2009)

they are all Holsteins, i guess if it don't work out i could just take them all to the butcher and have lots of veal!


----------

